# Vanzolini propigation



## Reding E (Sep 20, 2010)

I get 3 eggs at a time. I have left them in the tank and they raised one baby, but now I can't find it. I have taken the eggs out and successfully raised one baby. But have not had any success lately. Any suggestions? The eggs that I can take out of their tank are in a film canister, but they are stuck really well. Should I leave them in the film canister or how do I remove them without hurting the eggs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

slurpee straw for egg removal!
Make sure you have good non expired supplements!!! Include a vitaminA supplement into rotation 2x a month along with the calcium icb from repashy. You should start to see better and more eggs


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I second the slurpee straw suggestion. I also recommend picking up a megamillions ticket while you're at 7eleven (and send me a present for the suggestion if you win) haha.

However, I dont think they make the Calcium ICB anymore... "Calcium Plus" is the way to go now.

Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: Calcium Plus BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center you can get it there or you can combine it with other orders at a lot of the other DB sponsors.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They are the same thing, they just changed the name. Repashy Calcium Plus ICB is now simply Repashy Calcium Plus.
You can also just leave them in the film canister and seal the whole canister up in a deli container with some water at the bottom for humidity.
My first Vanzo of the season came out of the water yesterday and two more popped fronts.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yours have the grey/green legs huh? Mine have blue webbing


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Yours have the grey/green legs huh? Mine have blue webbing


Somebody once posted...No pics? Then it doesn't exist!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome Doug, only what? FIFTY BILLION more vanzolini to go!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the color gets washed out in all my vanzo pics. Maybe ours arent so different


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

What lines do you have? Mine are Adam Butt.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine are all from different EU imports. I strive to not breed siblings!! No one breeders stock, so you can say its my own line.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Mine are all from different EU imports. I strive to not breed siblings!! No one breeders stock, so you can say its my own line.


I knew that, I was curious to find out what other lines have come into the country.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

my vanzo group does most of their laying in broms and transport to film canisters or pill jars. 
I've had as few as 2 eggs and as many as 5. I have had them lay in pill jars with the lids on and a hold drilled in the center which were placed on a 30 degree angle with water under leaf litter. 

As for the eggs. Leave them in the canister you find them in and put the lid on. You can remove the eggs but its not a big deal. Just pay attention to when they look like they need to come out. If the gel is still hard take a razor blade and give the gel a slice to help them out while spraying them gently. I pull eggs most of the time so pm me if you have any more questions.


----------

